# Telecom Boards w/ Fingers - Maximizing Value?



## chambersjr (Oct 29, 2013)

I've read several threads regarding boards with fingers, finger to board/ram weight, etc. My question is, is it worth it to trim the fingers on boards such as these? And what value should they hold without fingers? I have over 300# total of these (includes all types pictured). They range from 0.93# to 0.33# each. The tiles pictured are 12"x12" for a size reference. 

I did a sample on 12.9# and came up with 0.26# of fingers. 

The boards themselves are mid to late 90's Alcatel-Lucent equip. I've been quoted as much as $5.15/lb as-is, but can't get a straight answer on value if the fingers are gone. My fear is getting stuck with trimmed/devalued board price if the fingers are removed. Even though these appear to be nice, thick fingers that I think will yield better than a mixed load of PCI cards, I'm afraid I could lose money if I trim them vs selling whole. 

I really hate to pass up these fingers, but I don't want to throw value away either. Any members with data or advise on how best to proceed please chime in.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 29, 2013)

Have you got a proper pic of the bottom left board?

My bet is that this one is the most valuable. A couple of the other boards' real value is only in the fingers mate.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 29, 2013)

Depends on if you do you own processing of fingers. I usually trim the fingers and keep them to process and sell the boards. You get less per pound for the trimmed boards but I like making gold buttons. 8) 

Last batch of telcom boards I sold went for $4.45 lb. without the fingers. With the fingers you might add a dollar or so per lb.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 29, 2013)

Yes but that's only the well populated boards Rick.

The ones with hardly anything on them don't go for that kind of money. I'm sorry but most of the boards he has there aren't worth that money even with the fingers.

edit: Terrible grammar. Sorry.


----------



## chambersjr (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback thus far. Here's the pic requested. I have a few other types I will post photos of later on.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 29, 2013)

Thanks for the pic, as I thought THAT's the board with the greatest value out of all the ones you posted. There's at least one low grade board in the others, if not two.


----------

